# Managing the affairs of living goddesses



## VictorBravo (Jul 3, 2007)

A story of a Nepalese goddess who was stripped of her position because she violated tradition:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070703/ap_on_re_as/nepal_living_goddess

The paragraph that caught my eye:



> Sajani Shakya had her status revoked because she broke with tradition by leaving the country, said Jaiprasad Regmi, chief of the _government trust which manages the affairs of the living goddesses_.



The idea of a government agency managing the affairs of goddesses seems so, well, presumptious. At least they sense a need for such affairs to be managed.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 3, 2007)

They should come here and get some money from the government. Afterall, they are "faith based" aren't they?


----------

